# Are you going to buy something for Black Friday?



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

All the stores and retailers are doing discounts for Black Friday.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I will probably buy something on black friday (eggs, cheese what have you), but not because of it. Ratcheting up an about to be discontinued items price for a few months then dropping it isn't enough to incite me to violence personally.

That being said, I might go to the shops on the night specifically to fight some chavs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah


Why not Kevin?
Take use of the cheap prices.
You can find some really great bargains out there.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Why not Kevin?
> Take use of the cheap prices.
> You can find some really great bargains out there.


Meh I've got work plus other stuff. I'll pass.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I don't really care about things anymore. I get more of a thrill thinking about getting rid of the things I already have.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

No, what I really need is a job. Too bad I can't buy one of those on Black Friday.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nothing physical but I have some savings on GOG. Probably pick up STALKER Call of Pripyat and a roguelike or RPG.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> You never tire of making tasteless and obscene jokes???
> I want to puke from your unfunny "jokes".


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I might. I do need a new computer that I can run Photoshop/Illustrator on since my good laptop doesn't work properly anymore.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll be stuck working until 10pm Friday night, so hell no. Not in store anyways. I need to buy something online, and I'm waiting to see if it goes on sale.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. I literally don't care. I have enough material things here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke..but hopefully one of y'all will buy me something


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

We've been chipping in to buy u a ghosty


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

All I want. Is for the goddamn Sims 4 Cats & Dogs expansion to go on sale for Black Friday. Half-off, that's what I want.

My complaint:


* *




I'm sick of EA's sh*t. I want the EP but it's not worth $40, I value their EPs to be worth $20 or so. This is not a full game, these are little add-ons I'm talking about that are severely overpriced. So basically what I am asking is to buy this game at a reasonable price, not even a "sale" price. My willpower is not that pathetic, in that I won't just buy the $40 DLC just on the basis of "I WANT IT", I know for a fact I will not buy this game unless it goes down to $20 during a sale, despite wanting it really bad. Luckily the sales do pop up frequently during the year, I really hope to see Sims 4 sales for Black Friday all across the board this year! If they skip out on this, I will be mad but I will just wait until Christmas if I must.

And you know what else? I can't fathom that they charge $10 for a "stuff pack" that has hardly anything in it. Literally just a few items and clothing & hairstyles. With the excessive amount of free content out there made by other players for this game, which they distribute to the public for FREE, I'm surprised anyone buys the "Stuff Packs". They are essentially worth $0 with all the free stuff you can get out there made possible by modding.

And you know what, I realize their staff needs to get paid, they work really hard to give us this content, I don't need to complain if I don't want to spend $40 on a leisure activity. I get that they are a business. But this franchise is just not keeping up with what other games are being put out there. And they cut a lot of corners from the last game in the series, which was really bad. The lesson at the end of the day is to please price your products for what it's worth, that's all. Either that or the lesson is that I enjoy complaining. Which, I do.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like to pretend it's not a thing. Or maybe just the people aren't a thing. It's still not that big a deal here, so I can pretend for now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Virgo said:


> All I want. Is for the goddamn Sims 4 Cats & Dogs expansion to go on sale for Black Friday. Half-off, that's what I want.
> 
> My complaint:
> 
> ...


EA are terrible and cancerous and The Sims 4 was a downgraded Sims 2 if you set aside character creation (The Sims 3 was very buggy, and story progression didn't really work without mods, which is terrible but that just means finding people who know what they're doing...) I heard they reintroduced toddlers now though, but why wasn't that in the base game? I'm sure there are some good things about the Sims 4 but sad to see what happened to the series really.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

no


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Virgo said:


> All I want. Is for the goddamn Sims 4 Cats & Dogs expansion to go on sale for Black Friday. Half-off, that's what I want.
> 
> My complaint:
> 
> ...


EA lol. I could write an essay talking **** about ea. FIFA and Madden make me rage so freaking hard but especially FIFA. Ea are just here for all of these little kids money. They just care about aesthetics they could give 2 ****s about gameplay.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Entrensik said:


> Virgo said:
> 
> 
> > All I want. Is for the goddamn Sims 4 Cats & Dogs expansion to go on sale for Black Friday. Half-off, that's what I want.
> ...


EA is the company everybody loves to hate.
They only care about money, not about making a good, high quality product.
But to be fair many companies are like that, they are just the most obvious example.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never bought anything FOR Black Friday...or that 'cyber Monday' thing either (or is it Tuesday). I don't buy Christmas gifts and I typically don't need anything worth waiting for a awesome deal. If I need something, I just go get it at a time when I think my target location will not be busy. I want to buy a keyboard though (musical). Maybe I'll look into that for that day whenever all the online deals are. Though I have no clue if a keyboard would be included in that...not sure how that works exactly. I'll just have to remind myself to go to Walmart BEFORE Friday (we only have Walmart in my town). I always seem to require something immediately on Black Friday. And then I have to deal with the madness to just buy toilet paper or whatever.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe online. I'm not going to the stores when they are super crowded. This will be $50 at Target. Not the best quality but I could use a few things in it. I have 2 pans and one pot at the moment.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

no


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> EA are terrible and cancerous and The Sims 4 was a downgraded Sims 2 if you set aside character creation (The Sims 3 was very buggy, and story progression didn't really work without mods, which is terrible but that just means finding people who know what they're doing...) I heard they reintroduced toddlers now though, but why wasn't that in the base game? I'm sure there are some good things about the Sims 4 but sad to see what happened to the series really.


Yeah Sims 3 was a huge, laggy, disorganized mess which became even worse as soon as you started adding all the EPs and Nraas mods to it (in my opinion)... which, I'm not knocking Nraas, his mods practically made the game playable. But the amount of story progression options in that mod... :um I remember every time I wanted to start a new game file it was like a ritual, I had to manually change a million options to make it fit just perfectly to my liking lol.

But yeah EA cut a lot of corners this time, not only that but the game is extremely, mind-numbingly easy. Each series to this franchise has gotten easier than the last one, not sure how much more easy they can make it. I wish a competing studio would just make their own damn sims game/life simulator and make it a serious challenge and outsell EA, lol. But yeah EA continuously charges people with these new EPs for every tiny little thing they add to the game. (The only reason they are adding some things in for free like pools and toddlers is because they KNOW they ef'ed up really bad and that 4 needs to at least be on par with 3.) Anyway, take for instance seasons and weather. This is a very basic game mechanic in today's industry, all freakin' games out there have weather and stuff, but no, EA wants to charge us for that. Why wasn't seasons just in the base game too by now? Ahh it just gets worse and worse. CAS was the only thing I was impressed by with 4. The emotions are stupid.

I have no answer as to why I play a game I supposedly dislike so much. XD


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Entrensik said:


> EA lol. I could write an essay talking **** about ea. FIFA and Madden make me rage so freaking hard but especially FIFA. Ea are just here for all of these little kids money. They just care about aesthetics they could give 2 ****s about gameplay.


Luckily the sims series are the only EA games I ever got into, haha. Otherwise it's all MMOs for me. Sounds spot-on, though. The Sims 4 is all about how beautiful and amazing it looks, how improved the sims look, but it's otherwise the same exact game as The Sims 3 except way easier.
@ChronicallyChronic Yep they only care about money. It's sad. I know they are a business, but I find it sad when the powerful, influential companies only care about money. Then again, that's reason why they are so powerful... because they only care about money. xD


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Hopefully a 4K TV


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Virgo said:


> Yeah Sims 3 was a huge, laggy, disorganized mess which became even worse as soon as you started adding all the EPs and Nraas mods to it (in my opinion)... which, I'm not knocking Nraas, his mods practically made the game playable. But the amount of story progression options in that mod... :um I remember every time I wanted to start a new game file it was like a ritual, I had to manually change a million options to make it fit just perfectly to my liking lol.
> 
> But yeah EA cut a lot of corners this time, not only that but the game is extremely, mind-numbingly easy. Each series to this franchise has gotten easier than the last one, not sure how much more easy they can make it. I wish a competing studio would just make their own damn sims game/life simulator and make it a serious challenge and outsell EA, lol. But yeah EA continuously charges people with these new EPs for every tiny little thing they add to the game. (The only reason they are adding some things in for free like pools and toddlers is because they KNOW they ef'ed up really bad and that 4 needs to at least be on par with 3.) Anyway, take for instance seasons and weather. This is a very basic game mechanic in today's industry, all freakin' games out there have weather and stuff, but no, EA wants to charge us for that. Why wasn't seasons just in the base game too by now? Ahh it just gets worse and worse. *CAS was the only thing I was impressed by with 4.* The emotions are stupid.
> 
> I have no answer as to why I play a game I supposedly dislike so much. XD


Yeah CAS being the only improvement was the impression I got too, though I didn't end up buying it in the end. Doubt I ever will at this point (plus I have a long list of other games I need to get around to playing anyway and others I haven't bought that I want to play.) I kind of get it though there isn't really another game like it so you kind of play it in spite of the flaws for that reason, I did that with the Sims 3.

I also dislike the 'let's release every tiny thing as a separate expansion pack mentality' and they've had mostly the same expansion pack designs for the last three games now, I feel like they should have released a lot more at release and gotten more creative at this point.

But yeah I've written a lot of rants before about the direction The Sims has gone in and EA lol. No one should sell their IP to them.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I already have everything I could buy in a retail store I need, so nope!


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

A 4k TV. A few Xbox games, and maybe a PS4 Pro. We will see though. I usually wait until Black Friday to make my major purchases for the year.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking to buy a tablet. The one I currently have is so old and slow, always crashes from just simple web surfing, its almost unusable. 

And open to looking for a new phone. 

And maybe some other cheaper stuff that I use if good deals come up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm buying myself B-Day gifts this week but I doubt any of it will fall under Black Friday sales so no


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Maybe online. I'm not going to the stores when they are super crowded. This will be $50 at Target. Not the best quality but I could use a few things in it. I have 2 pans and one pot at the moment.


Oops forgot the link:

https://www.target.com/p/t-fal-20pc-nonstick-cook-set/-/A-51479863


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm tempted to go buy more clothes and maybe a Nintendo Switch + some games for it. Though the last Black Friday experience I had wasn't great and it ruined my sleep cycle. I might just take advantage of online deals this year since paying for shipping seems like less of a hassle compared to dealing with the chaos at the stores and the ridiculous lines.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like to pretend it's not a thing. Or maybe just the people aren't a thing. It's still not that big a deal here, so I can pretend for now.


 'Murica is spreading it's influence to these 'ere parts :um I never heard of Prom till a few years ago and that's apparently a big thing in some schools now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> 'Murica is spreading it's influence to these 'ere parts :um I never heard of Prom till a few years ago and that's apparently a big thing in some schools now.


We had a prom at my school when I left at 16, it was pretty rubbish though and in a really cramped room.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A watermelon . On Black Friday your only supposed to eat watermelon 
Like that no meat day around Easter or is it only meat . Whatever just make sure you eat some watermelon to be safe and offer it around as well to be nice .


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nope. Trying to save money. Wool be a very minimalistic xmas this year


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know. Depends on what I can find. :stu


(I voted 'yes' anyway)


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No it turns out I'm not. Every Sims 4 game is on sale for Black Friday except for Cats & Dogs. I really hate EA.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

If I see something cheap on my Amazon wishlist, then maybe. Otherwise, no. I'll be helping my parents put up Christmas decorations that day.



ChronicallyChronic said:


> You never tire of making tasteless and obscene jokes???
> I want to puke from your unfunny "jokes".


I consistently enjoy @CloudChaser's humor.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm hoping this microphone I really want goes on sale for black friday or cyber monday?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I enjoy CloudChaser's jokes too.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll be working that day so no. It astounds me how I enjoy working on days when most people are out and enjoy going out when most people are working.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

senkora said:


> I consistently enjoy @*CloudChaser* 's humor.





komorikun said:


> I enjoy CloudChaser's jokes too.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I should third that about enjoying @CloudChaser's jokes. Always find 'em funny.

And nah, not buying anything for Black Friday. There are better deals you can get at other times of the year, e.g. July-August is better time than Black Friday or Cyber Monday to buy a new computer due to the school year starting for many students, and those offers aren't limited only to students.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

goldenratio said:


> I should third that about enjoying @*CloudChaser* 's jokes. Always find 'em funny.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> goldenratio said:
> 
> 
> > I should third that about enjoying @*CloudChaser* 's jokes. Always find 'em funny.
> ...


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> I am sick and tired of seeing your deranged and disgusting "jokes" on here.
> You contribute nothing to this forum.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> ChronicallyChronic said:
> 
> 
> > I am sick and tired of seeing your deranged and disgusting "jokes" on here.
> > You contribute nothing to this forum.


When will you people realize that it doesn't offend me in the slightest when you laugh at my unibrow.
I love my unibrow and I am proud of it.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> When will you people realize that it doesn't offend me in the slightest when you laugh at my unibrow.
> I love my unibrow and I am proud of it.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought some games and an opeth shirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

senkora said:


> If I see something cheap on my Amazon wishlist, then maybe. Otherwise, no. I'll be helping my parents put up Christmas decorations that day.
> 
> I consistently enjoy @CloudChaser's humor.





komorikun said:


> I enjoy CloudChaser's jokes too.





goldenratio said:


> I should third that about enjoying @CloudChaser's jokes. Always find 'em funny.
> 
> And nah, not buying anything for Black Friday. There are better deals you can get at other times of the year, e.g. July-August is better time than Black Friday or Cyber Monday to buy a new computer due to the school year starting for many students, and those offers aren't limited only to students.


+1 on the @CloudChaser jests. Now gimme some filthy love.



ChronicallyChronic said:


> I am sick and tired of seeing your deranged and disgusting "jokes" on here.
> You contribute nothing to this forum.


He contributes mirth, that has great value.

His mirth is like an arm raising excalibur aloft from a sea, except its a sea of ****, and excalibur has been replaced with something real and useful like a cumberland sausage.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> +1 on the @*CloudChaser* jests. Now gimme some filthy love.
> 
> He constitutes mirth, that has great value.
> 
> His mirth is like an arm raising excalibur aloft from a sea, except its a sea of ****, and excalibur has been replaced with something real and useful like a cumberland sausage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CloudChaser said:


>


Is that the lyre bird?


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Nope


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


>


Has ChronicallyChronic met his unibrow match, finally? ^


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Human*

everyone gives you everything

everyone loves you

whatever you get

spend it

buy buy buy buy buy buy forever
get it. have it. full cycle

my depleted veg protein powder; adding some kilos when I weigh in at gym
worth yet another £30 for 2.5kg tub? only available with Amazon - subscription no longer possible. I know it's essential. historical evidence. saving funds, live on genuine beef & chicken + loads of chocolate? naahh... balance when to splash out? no idea what black is. Thursday or Friday? I laid my order cos I want the powder

noisy neighbours make noise just with doors.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*not allowed to eat grapefruit*

cos I have to swallow statins all the time
follow guidelines or breakfree get what want?

not allowed any work cos I don't have any today
never told this reason, but sure of it. only way on this planet to resume what we do and enjoy
must never have had any time out at all

as for grapefruit... follow needs?

in store, security guard would hold the arm? You cannot have it!
judgement with zero evidence of possession of statins medication prescription

where does power originate? We say (You Can't) with no reason clause provided
necessary in transaction function resulting in success or failure. Sadly living in this beautiful logic. not for humanoids.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Should have waited and got my phone, could have had it for £60 less (on a 150 phone). I did actually technically buy this:

https://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Aramis/Havana-599.html

I am not sure it will quite be my thing.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

My mother bought a 4K TV. Now I can watch some anime on big screen


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CloudChaser said:


>


Talk about loving dick.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

nubly said:


> Talk about loving dick.


Would you like to? I'm sorry it's not something I can claim much knowledge about but if you need someone to confide in I can promise to at least pretend to pay attention.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Didn't buy anything on Black Friday unless buying a meal at IHOP counts as "shopping". :stu


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought 8 games on the Steam sales, I was so hyped to play all those games, I haven't play 7 of them but, oh surprise, my pc suffered a major damage and I only got to play the complete story mode of one of them, I know I'll have the games on my account but is kinda sad because I'm low-middle class and I doubt I'll get a new computer in at least 1-2 years, BUT, on the bright side, I don't have an adiction or anythin' so I can just wait.


----------

